# my friends lost his puppy in stanley park



## glennbpool (Feb 15, 2013)

he broke off the lead and he cant find him in the dark.he was lost at 18.20 hours friday 15th feb his only 6 months old little boy alsation puppy. called kelan hes got a collar on him if anyone finds him or sees him please call 07708543666 thank you


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

He needs to phone all the local vets - and the Dog Warden, plus Rescues and Police. And contact Doglost 
I hope he`s found soon.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

is he chipped I hope so, I hope he can be found safe and well. ETA maybe go back to the area with a squeaky toy


----------



## glennbpool (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah hes reported to the police and hes all over facebook . not chipped yet only had him a few weeks . thanks


----------



## glennbpool (Feb 15, 2013)

great news hes been found and hes home after his little adventure . thanks to someone in stanley park


----------

